# Best Hay for Boer Goats....



## JellybeanTraci (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm new to goats & love in South Texas
What kind of hay is best for goats?
Thanks!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We use alfalfa for our show does. Alfalfa definitely puts on the muscle and mass that they need for shows. 

For our other breeding stock animals we have been giving them a high quality clover hay in the winter, and just pasture in the summer. So far our goats have done really well on it, and I loved the clover hay. Unfortunately, the guy we got the clover hay from sold the entire field several months in advance so didn't have any more available for us, so we are going to try a Orchard/alfalfa mix this winter on all of our goats, and see how we like it. I think that for breeding stock goats that won't be shown Orchard and/or Timothy should be great for any age or sex. For show I would recommend alfalfa. 

Hope this helps and welcome to TGS!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Unfortunately, the guy we got the clover hay from sold the entire field several months in advance so didn't have any more available for us, so we are going to try a Orchard/alfalfa mix this winter on all of our goats, and see how we like it. I think that for breeding stock goats that won't be shown Orchard and/or Timothy should be great for any age or sex. For show I would recommend alfalfa.


I have a sneaking suspicion that you will be very happy with the Orchard grass, not so much with the Timothy unless it is mixed with enough other grasses that its low protein content is hidden.


----------



## JellybeanTraci (Aug 14, 2013)

Awesome awesome awesome! 

Thank you all for the suggestions.....we talked about the clover but I'm new & learning as I go. I'll definitely let y'all know what we go with & how they like it. We have some pretty spoiled babies, so we'll get what's best for them ❤

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------

